# XM adds 640,000 new net subs in Q2 - 2005



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050701/dcf016.html?.v=16

WOW. They're on a tear. At that rate, it's over 2 million new net subs each year. They're currently at 4.4 million!


----------

